# 康則



## AmaryllisBunny

Hi... I have no clue what this means and have tried looking up each character, but it doesn't seem to mean anything.




I am assuming the first three kanji are: 國光舎 but afterwards it gets too cursive... (country, light, hut?)
Thank you!
I also have this which I was able to get the first part to be "predecessor's..."


----------



## Shiratori99

The second is 先人の足跡　(Footprints of the predecessor)

About the first... 國光舎(国光舎) means House of national glory, I guess?

No clue about the last characters, sorry.


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

Thank you Shiratori!

Also for the first one, the third Kanji I was guessing, perhaps it is different?


----------



## ki_gacha

The second: 先人の足跡 is right.
The first is not 國光舎 but 國光會.
國 is country. 光 is light. 會 is company.
國光會 is the company of the fountain pen.


----------



## Shiratori99

ki_gacha said:


> The second: 先人の足跡 is right.
> The first is not 國光舎 but 國光會.
> 國 is country. 光 is light. 會 is company.
> 國光會 is the company of the fountain pen.



I see, makes sense!

After some investigation, I found out that the left column is the engraver's pseudonym 康則（やすのり）, and the last character is likely his signature.


----------



## ki_gacha

Wow! Exactly!
This is 康則‼︎ I didn't get it...


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

Tha name is Nakaya, but I am wondering how 國光會 is supposed to be pronounced that way when the first can't be read as "な."

Any ideas as to the pronunciation?

Hats off to you Shiratori for finding out the Kanji on the second ... Thank you

「康則」is just written very cursively eh?


----------



## Shiratori99

AmaryllisBunny said:


> Tha name is Nakaya, but I am wondering how 國光會 is supposed to be pronounced that way when the first can't be read as "な."
> 
> Any ideas as to the pronunciation?
> 
> Hats off to you Shiratori for finding out the Kanji on the second ... Thank you
> 
> 「康則」is just written very cursively eh?



I admit I cheated and used google to find the artist's name: http://www.pilot-namiki.com/jp/about/kokkokai.html 

Btw, as you can see above, the company's name is read こっこうかい.


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

Oh I was mixing them up. Namiki is the one with was the one with the rabbit, and Nakaya is the one with the 'predecessor's footsteps.' 

So, the kanji is 國光會　国光會 I'm curious why the first kanji is not represented as in the second one.

Thanks for your help!

Can you copy paste the content in the link? I can't visit that website atm.


----------



## Shiratori99

AmaryllisBunny said:


> Oh I was mixing them up. Namiki is the one with was the one with the rabbit, and Nakaya is the one with the 'predecessor's footsteps.'
> 
> So, the kanji is 國光會　国光會 I'm curious why the first kanji is not represented as in the second one.
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> Can you copy paste the content in the link? I can't visit that website atm.



You're welcome!

I'm afraid I'm not allowed to copy more than 4 lines of content here (correct me if I'm wrong). The page shows a short company history, as well as the names and signatures of the artists who make the pen designs.

國 and 會 are the old versions of 国　and 会, respectively. I believe they were changed sometime after WW2. As the company was founded in 1931, this is the original spelling of its name.

Namiki was the name of the company's founder btw. The company name apparently derives from a quote of him where he said that "If Sumo is our national sport, then Maki-e (the engraving technique the company specializes in) is our nation's light".


----------



## YangMuye

The signature is a cursive 康 struck through.
And it seems that everyone struck out their signature. 
Don't know if it has any special meaning.


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

Shiratori99 said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> I'm afraid I'm not allowed to copy more than 4 lines of content here (correct me if I'm wrong). The page shows a short company history, as well as the names and signatures of the artists who make the pen designs.
> 
> 國 and 會 are the old versions of 国　and 会, respectively. I believe they were changed sometime after WW2. As the company was founded in 1931, this is the original spelling of its name.
> 
> Namiki was the name of the company's founder btw. The company name apparently derives from a quote of him where he said that "If Sumo is our national sport, then Maki-e (the engraving technique the company specializes in) is our nation's light".



If it isn't too troublesome, could you send me the information via pm please  ?


----------

